# Falling...out of sleep



## littlemissattitude (Oct 14, 2003)

Does this ever happen to you? You're comfy and cozy in bed, just about to drift off into sleep. And then, suddenly, you're falling...or at least it feels like you are...and then you jerk awake.

This happens to me fairly often, and always has. And I've always wondered about it. I found this in the New York _Times_ for today (14 Oct 2003). An interesting explanation.

*



			Falling Asleep
		
Click to expand...

*


> [size=-1]*By C. CLAIBORNE RAY*[/size]
> 
> A "It is a kind of myclonic jerk, which means a sudden muscle contraction," said Dr. Neil B. Kavey, director of the Sleep Disorders Center at Columbia-Presbyterian Medical Center. "It is also called a sleep start, a hypnic jerk or a sleep jerk."
> 
> ...


 

Now, if they'd just explain why I have those dreams in which I can fly just by pumping my arms and legs, as if I'm swimming in the air.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 14, 2003)

Those flying dreams are good.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 14, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> Those flying dreams are good.


The thing that is really funny is that I have those flying dreams, where I can fly quite well without an airplane and then I have other dreams - on a fairly regular basis - in which I get on an airplane to go somewhere, and then then stupid thing never gets off the ground.  It just drives along on the roads along with the cars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have no idea where that comes from, but I've had this dream for years.  It isn't a recurring dream; the details are always different, but the airplane not leaving the ground is a constant.


----------

